# Oil In The Gulf... Two Months Later



## MA-Caver (Jun 21, 2010)

I read somewhere that approximately 100,000 gallons of oil is being pumped out in to the gulf per day while they're fixing the problem (sardonic laughter)... in 10 days that is a MILLION gallons of the *****... 
These photos show how bad it's getting... 
http://www.boston.com/bigpicture/2010/06/oil_in_the_gulf_two_months_lat.html

*edit* found the English version of the photo essay... more pics... http://blogs.sacbee.com/photos/2010/06/oil-spill-hits-60th-day.html

This is a satellite photo of the gulf as it is now-a-days. SIGH!  


> In this June 18, 2010 satellite image provided by  NASA, Oil from the Deepwater Horizon rig was visible on the surface of  Gulf of Mexico. The Moderate Resolution Imaging Spectroradiometer  (MODIS) on NASA's Terra satellite took this picture. The oil appears as  varying shades of white, as sunlight is reflected off its surface. (AP  Photo/NASA) #


----------



## MBuzzy (Jun 23, 2010)

Very sad...kind of puts it in perspective to see it like this........


----------



## Maiden_Ante (Jul 4, 2010)

I haven't been able to find any information on what the long term effects of this will be...

Is it going to spread further?
Is it going to have an effect on a large part of sea life?
Will it effect laws regarding deep-sea oil drilling?
Will if (hopefully) effect our nations to steer away from oil-dependent energy resources?


----------



## MA-Caver (Jul 4, 2010)

This link puts the size of the oil spill (at present) in perspective http://paulrademacher.com/oilspill/# has a feature which will allow you to type in your own city/town and superimpose the spill to give you an idea of the size as well. (you'll probably have to zoom out to get a better look).


----------



## Empty Hands (Jul 5, 2010)

In the beginning, some  said that the only permanent solution was the drilling of relief wells.  Which would take until about August.  Looks like they were right.


----------

